# Cavs vs Celtics - Jan 9th - 8PM ET ESPN



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

```
TEAM STAT LEADERS
 	  BOSTON	        CLEVELAND
Points	  P. Pierce 19.5	L. James 27.4
Rebounds  K. Garnett 8.9	A. Varejao 7.2
Assists	  R. Rondo 7.5	        L. James 6.6
Steals	  R. Rondo 2.2	        L. James 1.9
Blocks	  K. Perkins 1.8	B. Wallace 1.8
```



> *Boston Celtics (29-8) vs Cleveland Cavs (28-6)*​
> *CLEVELAND (AP) -- As little LeBron James Jr. practiced writing his name on the dry-erase board in Cleveland's locker room, his famous father was busy a few feet away.
> 
> The Boston Celtics were on the flatscreen TV and LeBron James was watching them, studying them, breaking them down.
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Biggest test of the season so far. Celtics will be out for blood after their recent losing streak and without Big Z, we will be missing some front-court scoring. Someone will have to step up between Andy and JJ and put some points on the board. 

Will also need a big game from the King to get this one.


----------



## rpginferno (Aug 3, 2002)

Yeah this is a huge game for both teams. Cavs are trying to stay undefeated at home and the Celtics are trying to get over their recent disappointing performances and losses. I see another defensive, low scoring game, but see the Cavs winning by 6-7 points.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs out of the gate with energy early. Looking good so far


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Anytime a team plays Boston... For that night only that team is my favorite team.

So tonight I'm enjoying my favorite team leading into half time.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

AV is getting into a nice rhythm. Good to see. 

But the Celtics are starting to come back some.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Does Lebron suck off every ref? or just most of them?


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

First he goaltends on one end and then gets a foul called on rondo WHO DIDN'T MAKE CONTACT WITH HIM on the other.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lebron just raped PP... That was impressive defense.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

LeBron ****ing James!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

silverpaw1786 said:


> First he goaltends on one end and then gets a foul called on rondo WHO DIDN'T MAKE CONTACT WITH HIM on the other.


At least wait until Boston drops another game before you start crying and making excuses.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

"Pippen-like" disruption by LeBron James according to Jeff Van Gundy. Nice. 

Cleveland is up 12 points at the end of the 3rd quarter.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

silverpaw1786 said:


> Does Lebron *suck off* every ref? or just most of them?


Tone it down a little. That's not cool man.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

remy23 said:


> "Pippen-like" disruption by LeBron James according to Jeff Van Gundy. Nice.
> 
> Cleveland is up 12 points at the end of the 3rd quarter.


I was a big critic of Lebrons defense over the last few years..

This season every game Ive had the chance to see with the Cavs showed a completely different Lebron defensively. Guy is moving his feet, rotating at the right time.. Blocking the crap out of people. He's a monster.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Darth Bryant said:


> I was a big critic of Lebrons defense over the last few years..
> 
> This season every game Ive had the chance to see with the Cavs showed a completely different Lebron defensively. Guy is moving his feet, rotating at the right time.. Blocking the crap out of people. He's a monster.


LeBron did some of this last season too. It's been a gradual improvement on the defensive end, getting better each year.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lebron is embarrassing Boston right now...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

This is inspiring play by LeBron. Without Big Z, Cleveland needs somebody to step up more so than usual each night. Tonight James is taking up the challenge.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Andy is playing so well.

'Bron is just amazing.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs can close this one out down the stretch. Just have to keep moving the ball..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL Damn Boston reduced to hack a Ben.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hack a Wallace.. Here we go. Boston bunch of losers.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

They are using Hack-A-Ben strategy. On the flip side, Boston is over the limit and if Cleveland subs Ben out of the game, any foul Boston does from here on is penalty on better shooters.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That is embarassing for Boston. Have to reduce your defense to Hack-A-Ben.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Rondo hears footsteps when he comes down the lane from LBJ blocking his shot so much!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron is awesome. He saw they were going to foul Ben and tried to shoot the ball at the same time of the foul. So close, LeBron. So close.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

And the funny thing is Ben is making a couple of these foul shots, just enough to foil Boston's plans. I don't agree with the Celtics' strategy. By using Hack-A-Ben strategy with over 5:00 remaining in the game (an eternity, plenty of time), Boston has thrown in the white towel and said, "We don't want to defend these guys anymore or we simply can't, our defense is shot or we're tired, let's hack Ben."


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Down almost 20 points with less than 4:00 left in the game and still using Hack-A-Ben strategy? For what purpose? If the game was closer and you still had your stars in the game, okay that is a viable strategy. But if you have thrown in the towel and you know you can't win the game, why purposely foul people just to prolong the game? It's bizarre. Just bizarre.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Book this one to the Cavaliers!


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Great game to watch, Bron shut down Pierce and put up some stats, everyone played well and one almost forgot that Z was missing. Also LOVED the energy the Q had, especially when Boston was running the Hack-a-Ben. Good win.


----------

